# Best place online to buy Ties



## JohnnySuits (Feb 11, 2007)

Trying to put together a list of only the finest ties out there. Not looking for cheapo crappy ties that can be had for $19.95 and free shipping. I'd like to make two categories.

1-Sites selling their OWN ties:
carlofranco.com
samhober.com

2-Sites carrying name brands, at a discount:
virtualclotheshorse.com
ehaberdasher.com (apparently only carries Zegna Couture)
Sierratradingpost.com


Would love everyone else to chime in so that we can build a relatively comprehensive list.


----------



## JohnnySuits (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are my nominations for (a) Tier 1 ties (great ties): Kiton, Borrelli, Attolini, Isaia, Bulgari, Charvet, Marinella, Hermes, Carlo Franco, Sam Hober. Depending on choice of construction, the Kiton, Borrelli, Attolini, Isaia, Bulgari, Carlo Franco, and Sam Hober ties (particularly the lined sevenfolds) are hefty and tie a big knot. I've seen very, very few sevenfold Marinellas and none from Charvet and Hermes. These latter are of lighter construction, more delicate, but made of gorgeous silk and are of the highest quality. Two other makers, Barba and Barbera make ties that are very likely in this class, but I haven't seen them.

One step down, my nominations for (b) Tier 2 ties (very good ties): Brioni, Stefano Ricci, Nicky of Milan, Drake (their 50-oz. model is hefty), Holliday & Brown, Turnbull & Asser, Massimo Bizzocchi, Breuer, Robert Talbott (the sevenfolds and Best of Class lines), Four in Hand, Zegna (but not the Villa Bolgheri line), Canali. Faberge and Ferragamo may be in this class, I'm not sure.

Then dropping to (c) Tier 3 ties (decent to good ties, some at very reasonable prices): Altea, Pucci, Dolce & Gabbana (I have one which is probably more properly of Tier 2 quality), Zegna Villa Bolgheri line, Versace and Armani (both cheap but expensive, if you know what I mean), Hugo Boss, Faconnable, a trio of British ties: Duchamp, Ted Baker, and Paul Smith (all somewhat gaudy), Ralph Lauren Purple Label (purportedly made by Altea), Robert Talbott lower lines like the Chelsea line, Brooks Brothers, Jhane Barnes.

After that, there are ties branded by Hickey-Freeman, RL Polo, Hart, Schaffer & Marx, Ike Behar, Dormeuil, Yves St. Laurent, Christian Dior (the latter two undoubtedly on license), and numerous house brands for retailers like Nordstrom, Harry Rosen, Holt Renfrew (the last two in Canada)--really too many to mention. I have very little acquaintance with any of these, except for the Rosen, Holt-Renfrew, and Dormeuil but wouldn't see these as generally really good ties, although you may find some exceptions.

Just my opinions on the subject. Others will rank-order these brands differently, I'm sure. And I've omitted many brands--either because I forgot them or have no experience with them--that others can comment on. :icon_smile:

_Edit:_ Forgot about Brooks Brothers--nice (particularly their repps) and reasonably-priced. Put in Tier 3, but maybe really 2.5.


----------



## JohnnySuits (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely. Let me list some eBay sellers (and the name I'm giving is their eBay ID, not necessarily their store name) that seem to be good sources (about half of which I've purchased from), with fairly large inventories of high-end ties, good prices, and an eBay positive-feedback rating of at least 99%: *Europeansilkcompany* (lots of great ties, with probably the best supply of Charvet on eBay--all for BIN prices of around $80), *Fauzia1*, *Bigheadmonkeyfashions*, *Jacobben*, *Jordenboom*, *Andyinternational* (lots of Hermes, which seems to be his speciality), *Honest*goods* (great source for Brioni in general), *Cranko*, *Wtang*, *Dolceuomo*. There's also a store in Naples (eBay ID:Napoli_store; positive-feedback 98.8%) with access to a lot of Borrelli ties and shirts. I've purchased two Borrelli ties from him, but they haven't arrived yet, so I can't offer an evaluation.

There are other very good sources too. Ian Daniels at World's Finest (and Shop the Finest) has tons of great ties, and his prices are very good. Many forumers have had good experiences buying from Ian. Another great source for very reasonably-priced ties is our own Jonathan Fischer at FIHTies. Jonathan has really very nice ties in the $35 to $50 range, and some sevenfolds for around $90. Anyone who has ever bought from Jonathan can attest to his wonderful customer service. Both David Hober (Sam Hober ties, where you can have a hand in designing your tie) and Chuck Franke (Carlo Franco ties) supply truly great ties, but you may pay slightly more (perhaps something on the order of $120 for a sevenfold) than you would on auction on eBay with discounted prices.

Incidentally, there has been some discussion over the last little while (mainly on Style Forum, I think) about some sellers of high-end ties (particularly Brioni) in the middle East. Although I have not seen strong evidence one way or the other, there is some feeling that the ties may be fakes. Perhaps we'll get more about this later in this thread.

Finally, it is worth noting that purchasing something as dependent on color and sheen as ties sight-unseen, so to speak (except for pictures, which can vary greatly in quality), has some risks. Many eBay sellers do provide very good pictures, but with monitors differing in their ability to pick up nuances in color and design, even good pictures can't really tell you exactly what to expect. I've had good success in asking sellers for more pictures (the European Silk Company, for one, has done this) or for a more detailed description, in words, of the colors and design. Still, even with your best efforts, it's just not the same as seeing the tie in the flesh.

_Edit:_ As for the question about reasonable online prices for top-of-the-line ties, I would say that most, if not all, can be had for something south of $100 (plus shipping). As I mentioned above, Charvet is regularly available at $80. I've purchased Kiton for well under $100. Marinella, since there are far fewer of them out there, tend to go a little higher. I seem to recall that Ian has the very best in ties for under $100. For Tier 2 ties (by my little classification scheme earlier), expect to pay something on the order of $40 - $60. Occasionally, you might encounter the most beautiful tie you've ever seen--a true masterpiece of design, color, etc. (I just saw a sevenfold Marinella that was just fabulous, for example, starting at $150.) These will go for more. On eBay, of course, the ties are being auctioned, which means that you might wind up with a fabulous Kiton for $60!

Oh, one last thing: I wouldn't buy a used tie. Even though the seller will describe it with encouraging words such as "like new," "mint," or, my favorite, "_gently_-used," the tie may have had gravy spilled on it, be slightly threadbare, or, more likely, have some snags or pulls. Unless you actually have the tie in your hands so that you can check for these defects, I'd insist on brand new.

Good luck! :icon_smile:

This post, and the one directly above, are from Roger (in another thread), copied with his permission.


----------



## fashion analyst (May 19, 2009)

*Best ties in the world*

Let me try to complete this blog by adding the next comments.


I love ties and I personally agree that some brands like KITON (Italy) and CHARVET (France) are considered some of the greatest ones.


I do know these two brands myself and I would like to speak about some others I also know.


If we are discussing about the best ties in the world, we can't forget about the next brands:


BIJAN (www.bijan.com). Some of the best and most luxurious ties I've ever seen, not to mention that the only BIJAN's boutique in the world is in Rodeo Drive, LA, and is "By appointment only". So be prepared to get a unique and personalized tie when shopping there. Also be prepared to spend as much as $1,600 USD for one 'silk/made in Italy' tie.


VITA VELOCE (www.vitaveloce.com). Very rare and hard to find, VITA VELOCE's ties are probably the most expensive ties in the world. They are always limited edition or custom made ties. I do own one myself and I know people that paid more than $1,900 Euros for one 'silk/made in Italy' tie of this brand.


ROBERT TALBOTT (www.roberttalbott.com). Some of the finest ties in the world are made under this brand. Around $250 USD each 'silk/made in Italy' tie.


ISSEY MIYAKE (www.isseymiyake.co.jp). Exquisite design. Sometimes more than $300 USD each 'silk/made in Japan' tie. 

HUNDRED (no website). Very nice ties. Around $160 Euros each. Made in Italy. Great quality.

There are probably some more great brands and designers but I never had one so I will stop here and I hope my comments could help you to improve your knowledge about the fascinating world of ties.


----------



## tigerboy (Aug 28, 2009)

JohnnySuits said:


> Definitely. Let me list some eBay sellers (and the name I'm giving is their eBay ID, not necessarily their store name) that seem to be good sources (about half of which I've purchased from), with fairly large inventories of high-end ties, good prices, and an eBay positive-feedback rating of at least 99%: *Europeansilkcompany* (lots of great ties, with probably the best supply of Charvet on eBay--all for BIN prices of around $80), *Fauzia1*, *Bigheadmonkeyfashions*, *Jacobben*, *Jordenboom*, *Andyinternational* (lots of Hermes, which seems to be his speciality), *Honest*goods* (great source for Brioni in general), *Cranko*, *Wtang*, *Dolceuomo*. There's also a store in Naples (eBay ID:Napoli_store; positive-feedback 98.8%) with access to a lot of Borrelli ties and shirts. I've purchased two Borrelli ties from him, but they haven't arrived yet, so I can't offer an evaluation.
> 
> There are other very good sources too. Ian Daniels at World's Finest (and Shop the Finest) has tons of great ties, and his prices are very good. Many forumers have had good experiences buying from Ian. Another great source for very reasonably-priced ties is our own Jonathan Fischer at FIHTies. Jonathan has really very nice ties in the $35 to $50 range, and some sevenfolds for around $90. Anyone who has ever bought from Jonathan can attest to his wonderful customer service. Both David Hober (Sam Hober ties, where you can have a hand in designing your tie) and Chuck Franke (Carlo Franco ties) supply truly great ties, but you may pay slightly more (perhaps something on the order of $120 for a sevenfold) than you would on auction on eBay with discounted prices.
> 
> ...


Interesting and frequently accurate listing Johnny insofar as I am aware of the brands/designers.

I take issue a bit with your placing Emilio Pucci in the third tier. Pucci is an instantly recognisable classic in my view easily making tier 2 and probably 1 in your listing. Altea is less expensive than some but again has its own to my mind very attractive style and are not just "decent to good". They are very nice ties. Not as good IMO as Pucci but probably tier 2 due to their quite beautiful "house look".

You didn't mention Fendi. I don't know is others would agree but I don't like them. I mean I like them but I don't like them as much as I should. Struggle into your tier 3.


----------



## J. Cogburn (Oct 26, 2009)

You have to put Drakes of London among the best of the best. Great online site too.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Any tie sources particularly worth mentioning for someone like me, who needs an extra long (longer than standard length) tie? I know that some places/makers pay considerable attention to offering longer length ties, while others seem to largely ignore that segment of the market.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Paul Stuart has always had a spectacular selection of ties. Alas, only a snippet of their collection is ever available on-line or through their catalog. A visit to 45th and Madison in Manhattan is required to admire the hundreds of different varieties.


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

Virtual Clothes Horse has a nice selection of ties that seem to come from uber-prestigious Stanley Korshak at prices that make it easy to try out different brands. Great service too.

STP used to have lots of isaia at amazing prices , but I haven't seen any in a while.

Shop the Finest appears to have a nice selection, though I have never bought from them.


----------



## rogerlaisiuwa (Jan 20, 2010)

i'm so interested in bijan and vitaveloce (though i can't reach his website) 
can you talk me more about them? (i like hefty stuff)


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Any tie sources particularly worth mentioning for someone like me, who needs an extra long (longer than standard length) tie? I know that some places/makers pay considerable attention to offering longer length ties, while others seem to largely ignore that segment of the market.
> --
> Michael


Not really a premium label (tho' I think their ties are quite nice for the money), but Lands' End habitually offers long varieties of most of their ties. So does JAB.

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/SubCategory_11001_10050_16000

And there's always Sam Hober, who will make any length you like.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

JohnnySuits said:


> Here are my nominations for
> One step down, my nominations for (b) Tier 2 ties (very good ties): Brioni, Stefano Ricci, Nicky of Milan, Drake (their 50-oz. model is hefty), Holliday & Brown, Turnbull & Asser, Massimo Bizzocchi, Breuer, Robert Talbott (the sevenfolds and Best of Class lines), *Four in Hand,*...





JohnnySuits said:


> Another great source for very reasonably-priced ties is our own Jonathan Fischer at FIHTies. Jonathan has really very nice ties in the $35 to $50 range, and some sevenfolds for around $90. Anyone who has ever bought from Jonathan can attest to his wonderful customer service. ...





12345Michael54321 said:


> Any tie sources particularly worth mentioning for someone like me, who needs an extra long (longer than standard length) tie? I know that some places/makers pay considerable attention to offering longer length ties, while others seem to largely ignore that segment of the market.
> --
> Michael


63 Inches (160 CM)

Cheers.


----------

